#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Is trouwen zonder toestemming ouders verboden in de Islam?

## ibnu

Volgens : http://islam.tc/ask-imam/view.php?q=4009

Mag er getrouwd worden ook al zijn de ouders het er niet mee eens. 

Wat is jullie mening?

----------


## hint

Die vraag spookt denk ik wel bij iedereen in het hoofd.
Ik zelf heb altijd gezegd dat als mijn ouders mij geen goedkeuring geven ik dan ook niet in het huwelijk zal treden. De goedkeuring van mijn ouders staat bij mij hoger dan mijn liefde voor mijn toekomstige man. De reden waarom ik er zo'n gedachte erover na hou is omdat mijn ouders mij van mijn geboorte af aan mij hebben opgevoed,geholpen, gesteund in alles waar ik in geloof. In goed en slechte tijden waren ze er voor mij. Mijn liefde en respect voor mijn ouders is alles voor mij. Zonder mijn ouders ( toestemming) heb ik niets. Door hun steun heb ik veel dingen bereikt in mijn leven. 
Ik kan niet in de toekomst kijken en weet niet wat er in de toekomst gebeuren zal. 

Ik weet wel zeker dat het veel pijn zal opleveren, maar het verdriet dat ik mijn ouders zou aandoen als ik toch toestem in het huwelijk zal denk ik meer pijn opleveren.
Wat ik weet is dat mijn ouders altijd hebben gezegd dat als ik iemand ben tegengekomen die mij waard is ze de deuren voor hem dan ook open houden. Dus er moet dan echt iets zijn waardoor ze hun goedkeuring niet geven.


Ik hoop dat degene die in zo'n situatie zitten ze goed nadenken voordat ze een beslissing nemen. Iedere beslissing die je neemt heeft consiquenties( zowel positiefa ls negatief).

----------


## Ronceval

De Nederlandse en Belgische wetten zijn geldig voor alle inwoners.

----------


## KrushFanta

Als volwassen persoon ben je zelf verantwoordelijk voor je daden.... Als je iets doet in het leven zul je nooit kunnen rechtvaardigen tegenover je schepper dat je die beslissing hebt genomen omdat een ander dat heeft gewild (ouders of niet). Als je ouders bezwaren hebben tegen je huwelijk ga eerst na wat hun beweegredenen zijn. Veelal kom je dan tot de conclusie dat het NIET gebaseerd is op Islamitisch beweegredenen maar op ANGSTEN. Vrees voor het onbekende... In mijn geval mocht ik van mijn vader niemand anders trouwen dan een MAROKKAANSE anders zou die me afmaken (zei die). Dat heb ik dus mooi genegeerd omdat ik de beweegredenen verkeerd vond. Mijn vader was dus in dit opzich duidelijk geen moslim.

Ik vind dus toestemming hebben van mijn ouders niet zo belangrijk aangezien ik zelf verantwoordelijk ben voor de keuzes in mijn leven.. Als mensen adviezen hebben of mij dingen afraden zal ik altijd nagaan of het op iets goeds of iets slechts is gebaseerd. 

Je moet dus wel open staan voor goede adviezen. Als je als vrouw bijv met een man wil trouwen waar je familie tegen is en je vraag na waarom en je krijgt te horen dat hij slechte dingen doet en dat ze je niet ongelukkig willen zien eindigen.. dan ben je wel erg dom om niet te luisteren. Toch blijft het uiteindelijk je eigen verantwoordelijkheid en daar zullen ouders zich in moeten berusten. 

Let op er is ons opgedragen om Goed te zijn voor onze ouders. Dus behandel ze op een eerbiedige wijze!





> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Volgens : http://islam.tc/ask-imam/view.php?q=4009
> 
> Mag er getrouwd worden ook al zijn de ouders het er niet mee eens. 
> 
> Wat is jullie mening?*

----------


## achie25

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Volgens : http://islam.tc/ask-imam/view.php?q=4009
> 
> Mag er getrouwd worden ook al zijn de ouders het er niet mee eens. 
> 
> Wat is jullie mening?*


 Ja maar deze "mufti" baseert zich blijkbaar op een eigen mening en niet op de islam...

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door achie25_ 
> *Ja maar deze "mufti" baseert zich blijkbaar op een eigen mening en niet op de islam...*


Waar baseer je dat op?

----------


## Azeem

Salaam Ibnu,

Mufti Ebrahim Desai, baseert zijn uitspraak op grond van de Hanafi Mazhab. De Hanafi mazhab is de enigste Mazhab die zegt dat een volwassen vrouw zonder toestemming van je ouders kan trouwen.
Een man heeft geen toestemming nodig van zijn ouders volgens alle vier de wetscholen.
Echter alle andere wetscholen en geleerden, dus de meerderheid, zeggen dat een vrouw wel toestemming nodig heeft van haar ouders. Zij baseren dit op de Hadith van Nabi (SAWS):

Een vrouw die trouwt zonder de toestemming van haar waali, haar huwelijk is ongeldig, haar huwelijk is ongeldig, haar huwelijk is ongeldig. Als haar echtgenoot gebruik heeft gemaakt van zijn huwelijksrechten, dan behoort de mahr aan haar in ruil daarvoor. Als ze geen waali heeft, dan is de (Moslim) leider de waali van iemand die geen waali heeft

Ikzelf vind de mening van de meerderheid van de geleerde meer correct. Mochten de ouders het huwelijk van hun dochter tegenhouden met een ongeldige Shariah reden dan vind ik dat de betreffende vrouw haar zin moet doorzetten en de kwestie voorleggen aan bijvoorbeeld de Imam van de plaatselijk moskee. De Imam kan dan hopelijk de ouders alsnog overtuigen en anders als Wali optreden.

zie bijvoorbeeld ook:
http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=en...QR=30796&dgn=4

http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=en...&QR=7989&dgn=4

http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=en...QR=20213&dgn=4

----------


## achie25

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Waar baseer je dat op?*


 Zie jij ergens een citaat uit de quran of soenna??

----------


## MissyII

Salaam aleikoum,

Ik heb een vraag en antwoord gevonden die bij kan dragen aan een antwoord op jouw vraag. het is weliswaar een andere vraag maar een stuk in het in het teskt beantwoord jouw vraag ook. IK hoop dat je er wat aan hebt inshaAllah.

Salaam aleikoum

(00135) Ouders zijn tegen een huwelijk van verschillende nationaliteiten.



Vraag: Asalamoe alleikoem warahmatoe allahie wabarakatohoe, Mijn vraag luidt als volgt. Ik ben een marokaanse jongen, ben 20 jaar....een tijd geleden heb ik een goeie (turkse) meid leren kennen. Ik zelf heb nooit verkering enzo genomen..omdat dat gewoonweg niet kan. Maar heeeeel toevallig heb ik haar leren kennen, wij denken dat daar meer achter zit. We hebben het zelfde karakter..zelfde gedachten, we passen echt heeel goed bij mekaar. Het enige wat speelt is dat zij turks is en ik marokaans...maar we zijn beide moslims!!!! Het is toch niet erg als ik haar later ten huwelijk vraag toch? Het enige waar ik bang voor ben en zij ook dat onze ouders het "misschien" niet zullen accepteren in het begin...of anders gezegd het niet "leuk" zullen vinden...of liever hebben dat ik met een marokaanse meisje trouw. Waar ik mee zit is dat er bijna geen "goeie" meiden zijn. Dat geldt voor haar ook. Ik zie steeds meer jongens/meisjes weinig aan hun geloof doen. Niet bidden/etc..etc.. je weet vast wel wat ik bedoel. Wat denkt u het beste te kunnen doen? Moet ik haar nou leren kenn! en of wat???? Alvast heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel erg bedankt!



Antwoord:

Bismillahie Arrahmanie Arrahiem 

Beste broeder 

De boodschapper van Allah heeft ons geadviseerd om de praktiserende vrouw te huwen. Deze zal ins haa Allah eeuwig trouw blijven aan haar man. Dit integendeel tot andere vrouwen. De meeste mannen begaan een groot fout door eerst te kijken naar schoonheid of geld... en het belangrijkste aan de vrouw zetten ze aan de kant, en wel de religie. 

De profeet Mohammed Alahs vrede en genade zij met hem heeft gezegd: "Een man trouwt met de vrouw omwille vier zaken: haar schoonheid, welvaart, naam Neem de vrouw die de religie praktiseert, deze zal eeuwig trouw voor je blijven ( de profeet SAW heeft hiervoor de Arabische uitdrukking gezegd: Fadfar biedaatie Addien tariebat yadaak, Neem de vrouw die haar religie praktiseert, jou handen zullen aan zand vastzitten, ofwel je zult nooit voor het verkeerde kiezen als je de religie op eerst zet) 

Het enigste wat een vrouw en man eeuwig en vredig met elkaar kan laten leven. is ISLAM en LIEFDE, ontbreekt n van deze twee, dan eindigt het huwelijk met scheiding. 

Wat betreft het instemmen van je ouders of haar ouders, Als ouders van het meisje weigeren en het meisje stem in, dan is er momenteel geen oplossing daarvoor. In een islamitische staat wel, het meisje kan haar zaak aan de rechter voorleggen. In het westen is het gebruik van een imam het beste, deze kan de ouders meer over de rechten van de vrouw in de islam vertellen en hun proberen over te halen om het recht van hun dochters na te streven. Ouders die wat kennis beschikken over de islam, zullen nooit het wil van hun dochter weigeren. Dit integendeel tot anderen. 

De ouders van de man, hebben geen invloed op de mening van de man. Als we de principes van de islam volgen, dienen de kinderen hun ouders te eren mits de ouders niet de islam tegenspreken. Wanneer er een misverstand ontstaat tussen kind en ouders betreft een zaak rondom de islam dan dient de islam gevolgd te worden en niet wat de ouders vinden en zeggen. (Geen gehoorzaamheid aan een schepsel die een tegenspraak doet tegen de Schepper). 

Het beste wat je kunt doen, is eerst Allah de Verheven vragen om hulp, Je ouders het voorstel voorleggen, en het hand van dat meisje gaan vragen. Ik hoop dat ik met dit antwoord uw vraag voldoende heb belicht. En alleen Allah de verhevene is de Alwetende. 

Cyber-imam, Het team van al-Islaam.com

----------


## ZnaSSeN_PantheR

> _Geplaatst door Azeem_ 
> *Salaam Ibnu,
> 
> Mufti Ebrahim Desai, baseert zijn uitspraak op grond van de Hanafi Mazhab. De Hanafi mazhab is de enigste Mazhab die zegt dat een volwassen vrouw zonder toestemming van je ouders kan trouwen.
> Een man heeft geen toestemming nodig van zijn ouders volgens alle vier de wetscholen.
> Echter alle andere wetscholen en geleerden, dus de meerderheid, zeggen dat een vrouw wel toestemming nodig heeft van haar ouders. Zij baseren dit op de Hadith van Nabi (SAWS):
> 
> Een vrouw die trouwt zonder de toestemming van haar waali, haar huwelijk is ongeldig, haar huwelijk is ongeldig, haar huwelijk is ongeldig. Als haar echtgenoot gebruik heeft gemaakt van zijn huwelijksrechten, dan behoort de mahr aan haar in ruil daarvoor. Als ze geen waali heeft, dan is de (Moslim) leider de waali van iemand die geen waali heeft
> 
> ...



wat wali, wat imam. wajejjjj is dit de middeleeuwen waarin we beland zijn??? een vrouw moet haar ding doen, netals de man. evenveel rechten. en Allah oordeelt over ons. klaar.

jullie betrekken religie teveel in alles  :huil2:

----------


## ZnaSSeN_PantheR

> _Geplaatst door MissyII_ 
> *
> Het enigste wat een vrouw en man eeuwig en vredig met elkaar kan laten leven. is ISLAM en LIEFDE, ontbreekt n van deze twee, dan eindigt het huwelijk met scheiding. 
> 
> *


Wat is dit voor bullshit??? ken genoeg mensen waar de vrouw een boedhist of atheist of weet ik veel wat is en die trouw blijft aan haar man  :jumping:

----------


## choepita

> _Geplaatst door ZnaSSeN_PantheR_ 
> *wat wali, wat imam. wajejjjj is dit de middeleeuwen waarin we beland zijn??? een vrouw moet haar ding doen, netals de man. evenveel rechten. en Allah oordeelt over ons. klaar.
> 
> jullie betrekken religie teveel in alles *


IK denk dat iedereen dat voor zichzelf bepaalt he  :Wink:  

Maar ik ben niet van plan een huwelijk aan te gaan..met iemand waar me ouders tegen zijn...

----------


## ZnaSSeN_PantheR

> _Geplaatst door choepita_ 
> *IK denk dat iedereen dat voor zichzelf bepaalt he  
> 
> Maar ik ben niet van plan een huwelijk aan te gaan..met iemand waar me ouders tegen zijn...*


Dan mis je een toekomst met de man waar jij graag bij wilde zijn. je kan het ook zo zien: je ouders blijven toch altijd je ouders en ze draaien wel bij, als ze zien dat jij echt gelukkig bent met die man en hij ook goed voor jou is. de reden van hun afwijzing moet gegrond zijn. is dat niet het geval, dan moet je gewoon voor je man gaan en niet voor je ouders.

----------


## julliewij

> _Geplaatst door hint_ 
> *Die vraag spookt denk ik wel bij iedereen in het hoofd.
> Ik zelf heb altijd gezegd dat als mijn ouders mij geen goedkeuring geven ik dan ook niet in het huwelijk zal treden. De goedkeuring van mijn ouders staat bij mij hoger dan mijn liefde voor mijn toekomstige man. De reden waarom ik er zo'n gedachte erover na hou is omdat mijn ouders mij van mijn geboorte af aan mij hebben opgevoed,geholpen, gesteund in alles waar ik in geloof. In goed en slechte tijden waren ze er voor mij. Mijn liefde en respect voor mijn ouders is alles voor mij. Zonder mijn ouders ( toestemming) heb ik niets. Door hun steun heb ik veel dingen bereikt in mijn leven. 
> Ik kan niet in de toekomst kijken en weet niet wat er in de toekomst gebeuren zal. 
> 
> Ik weet wel zeker dat het veel pijn zal opleveren, maar het verdriet dat ik mijn ouders zou aandoen als ik toch toestem in het huwelijk zal denk ik meer pijn opleveren.
> Wat ik weet is dat mijn ouders altijd hebben gezegd dat als ik iemand ben tegengekomen die mij waard is ze de deuren voor hem dan ook open houden. Dus er moet dan echt iets zijn waardoor ze hun goedkeuring niet geven.
> 
> 
> Ik hoop dat degene die in zo'n situatie zitten ze goed nadenken voordat ze een beslissing nemen. Iedere beslissing die je neemt heeft consiquenties( zowel positiefa ls negatief).*


Wanneer je eenmaal volwassen bent, en voelt dat je klaar bent voor het huwelijk met de man van je leven, kunnen je ouders je niet tegenhouden. Echte ouders laten hun kinderen naar mijn mening niet kiezen tussen hen en een toekomstige echtgeno(o)t(e). Echte ouders zouden een huwelijk met die persoon dan misschien wel afraden, maar als mijn ouders mij niet met de juiste redenen kunnen overtuigen, zullen ze mij toch mijn gang laten gaan. Ze hebben dan misschien wel moeite met mijn keuze, maar hun deur zal altijd voor mij open blijven staan.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door julliewij_ 
> *Wanneer je eenmaal volwassen bent, en voelt dat je klaar bent voor het huwelijk met de man van je leven, kunnen je ouders je niet tegenhouden. Echte ouders laten hun kinderen naar mijn mening niet kiezen tussen hen en een toekomstige echtgeno(o)t(e). Echte ouders zouden een huwelijk met die persoon dan misschien wel afraden, maar als mijn ouders mij niet met de juiste redenen kunnen overtuigen, zullen ze mij toch mijn gang laten gaan. Ze hebben dan misschien wel moeite met mijn keuze, maar hun deur zal altijd voor mij open blijven staan.*


Zoiets heet dan ook respect. Beide kanten op wordt naar elkaar geluisterd naar elkaar, maar dat wil niet meteen zeggen dat de mening overgenomen wordt. En zo hoort het ook naar mijn mening. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## choepita

> _Geplaatst door ZnaSSeN_PantheR_ 
> *Dan mis je een toekomst met de man waar jij graag bij wilde zijn. je kan het ook zo zien: je ouders blijven toch altijd je ouders en ze draaien wel bij, als ze zien dat jij echt gelukkig bent met die man en hij ook goed voor jou is. de reden van hun afwijzing moet gegrond zijn. is dat niet het geval, dan moet je gewoon voor je man gaan en niet voor je ouders.*


Ik denk dat je dan een hele grote fout maakt, een van de belangrijkste dingen in de islam is je ouders gehoorzamen...het ligt er maar net aan hoe je zelf denkt en waarvoor je gaat....ik wil Insha Allah voor mijn geloof gaan...

----------


## ZnaSSeN_PantheR

> _Geplaatst door choepita_ 
> *Ik denk dat je dan een hele grote fout maakt, een van de belangrijkste dingen in de islam is je ouders gehoorzamen...het ligt er maar net aan hoe je zelf denkt en waarvoor je gaat....ik wil Insha Allah voor mijn geloof gaan...*


ik ben geen domme ezel die klakkeloos alles gehoorzaamt wat iemand tegen mij zegt. je moet je ouders respecteren en goed behandelen maar je hoeft als je eenmaal volwassen bent, niet te volgen wat ze zeggen. anders ben je dan steeds oua7ad el domme ezelin. jij weet ook wat goed en slecht is. of niet? je kan met respect met hun discussieren en je mening onderbouwen en waarom je een bepaalde keuze maakt voor jezelf en je toekomst. je moet niet vergeten dat jij van de nieuwe generatie bent met nieuwe ideen die zelfs soms een voordeel hebben voor je ouders. je ouders moeten weten dat eenmaal volwassen jij ook nieuwe meningen zal meebrengen waar zij het ook mee eens zullen zijn alleen hebben ze er nooit over nagedacht.
kortom nieuwe generatie ontmoet oude  :grote grijns:

----------


## ZnaSSeN_PantheR

Als je klakkeloos accepteert wat je ouders zeggen, dan zal je niet mee gaan met je tijd en dan staat het je eigen ontwikkeling in de weg. 

oude theorien versus nieuwe theorien  :blozen:

----------


## choepita

> _Geplaatst door ZnaSSeN_PantheR_ 
> *ik ben geen domme ezel die klakkeloos alles gehoorzaamt wat iemand tegen mij zegt. je moet je ouders respecteren en goed behandelen maar je hoeft als je eenmaal volwassen bent, niet te volgen wat ze zeggen. anders ben je dan steeds oua7ad el domme ezelin. jij weet ook wat goed en slecht is. of niet? je kan met respect met hun discussieren en je mening onderbouwen en waarom je een bepaalde keuze maakt voor jezelf en je toekomst. je moet niet vergeten dat jij van de nieuwe generatie bent met nieuwe ideen die zelfs soms een voordeel hebben voor je ouders. je ouders moeten weten dat eenmaal volwassen jij ook nieuwe meningen zal meebrengen waar zij het ook mee eens zullen zijn alleen hebben ze er nooit over nagedacht.
> kortom nieuwe generatie ontmoet oude *


hahahahah jij doet me echt aan iemand denken, maarre ik denk dat je me niet helemaal begrijpt natuurlijk kun je je eigen keuzes maken maar ik denk ook dat het ligt aan je ouders zelf...maar GAir Insha Allah iedereen heeft zijn eigen ideeen en ervaringen.

----------


## MissyII

> _Geplaatst door ZnaSSeN_PantheR_ 
> *Wat is dit voor bullshit??? ken genoeg mensen waar de vrouw een boedhist of atheist of weet ik veel wat is en die trouw blijft aan haar man *


Blijft die man dan ook trouw aan zijn vrouw  :grote grijns:

----------

